# Amazing Watercolor Painting!!!



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

I had a watercolor portrait done of Obi and I just want to share how amazing it turned out!! I cannot wait to have it framed and on my wall!!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow! I really like it!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks great! Luv it!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

That is very pretty! Where did you get it done?


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

Wow! Looks amazingggg ?


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

Bramble said:


> That is very pretty! Where did you get it done?




A lady on Etsy! An amazing deal too! I looked and looked and loved her work more than others and just couldn't beat the price.

Here's the link, https://www.etsy.com/listing/484089...et-portrait-custom?ref=shop_home_feat_3&frs=1

Hope to see pictures if you or anyone get one done!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

kaydub_u said:


> A lady on Etsy! An amazing deal too! I looked and looked and loved her work more than others and just couldn't beat the price.
> 
> Here's the link, https://www.etsy.com/listing/484089...et-portrait-custom?ref=shop_home_feat_3&frs=1
> 
> Hope to see pictures if you or anyone get one done!



Yes, that is a lovely style. My Mom lost her dog a few years back and I've been wanting to get something like this done for her. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

That is really lovely. What is the size? I did check the link but forgot to look for that.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow! Very talented. A great gift for oneself!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

My sister does pet artwork as well and her biggest issue is when clients don't have good photographs to work from. If you ever want to have this done, make sure you have some excellent reference images.


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

Bramble said:


> Yes, that is a lovely style. My Mom lost her dog a few years back and I've been wanting to get something like this done for her. Thanks for the link!


You're absolutely welcome! What a thoughtful thing to do  

I even asked the artist to show me how her process is and she sent me a few pictures of the process, I was amazed!! I'll post some


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

car2ner said:


> My sister does pet artwork as well and her biggest issue is when clients don't have good photographs to work from. If you ever want to have this done, make sure you have some excellent reference images.


That's definitely correct. The artist I ordered from even says the same thing. I sent her the picture I wanted done, but then sent another one as well to show how his colors normally look without the glare of the sun. Thankfully I have a lot of great quality pictures of Obi that I adore. I am so happy with the finished product!! I'd love to see your sister's work.


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

Heartandsoul said:


> That is really lovely. What is the size? I did check the link but forgot to look for that.


Sorry for the late response, I ordered an 8x11. Largest size for a great price. I figured it would be perfect for either on a shelf or with other photos on the wall.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That's really nice! Our flyball club hosted a tournament a few months ago and one of the donated prizes was a custom colored pencil drawing of your dog, which I won. Here's the finished portrait: 










This is the photo I sent her: 










Lauren's portraits are quite a bit more expensive, but she does amazing work. She does pastels in addition to colored pencil. 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/PotatoArtStudio


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

car2ner said:


> My sister does pet artwork as well and her biggest issue is when clients don't have good photographs to work from. If you ever want to have this done, make sure you have some excellent reference images.


A friend of mine (award winning artist) requested a black and white copy of the photo as well as the colour copy, for Nitro's portrait. I think the black and white is useful for light/contrast....


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> That's really nice! Our flyball club hosted a tournament a few months ago and one of the donated prizes was a custom colored pencil drawing of your dog, which I won.


Now that is just GORGEOUS!! What a wonderful prize. I am just so amazed at what people can create. Hand made pet items are like my go to gifts now.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Kaydub_u, have you done a silhouette? I had a New Zealand silhouette artist do one of Nitro, I didn't have a good head profile shot on my phone, so his profile was full body, trotting along. A good head profile would have looked stunning.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

That is gorgeous. Very special. So life like. My moms friend was very gifted she did chalk drawings they were very beautiful.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I love both of these! I want to get one done of both of my guys. Thank you for sharing their shop links - I'll check them out when I get home :smile2:


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

dang Cassidy'sMom, that is gorgeous. 

Here are some of my sis's drawings 
https://www.facebook.com/petartnh/media_set?set=piaarp.1157581411&type=1


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

car2ner said:


> Here are some of my sis's drawings
> https://www.facebook.com/petartnh/media_set?set=piaarp.1157581411&type=1



Very nice!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> That's really nice! Our flyball club hosted a tournament a few months ago and one of the donated prizes was a custom colored pencil drawing of your dog, which I won. Here's the finished portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats pretty nice, and to win it? Thats even better.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Steve Strom said:


> Thats pretty nice, and to win it? Thats even better.


I think I only spent $20 in raffle tickets, definitely a good deal!


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

Dunkirk said:


> Kaydub_u, have you done a silhouette? I had a New Zealand silhouette artist do one of Nitro, I didn't have a good head profile shot on my phone, so his profile was full body, trotting along. A good head profile would have looked stunning.


No, I haven't done one. Sounds really interesting! Do you have a photo of the one you had done of Nitro? I'd love to see it.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I tried really hard to, my husband the computer expert will be home in a couple of weeks, I'll get him to set me up so I can share my photos online. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=sil...UIECgB&biw=1366&bih=657#imgrc=XJs5WqUlzdoMPM:


----------

